# Time Capsule Raleigh Chopper



## JOEL (Mar 16, 2010)

Just bought: 1972 Raleigh Chopper. Just out of storage for 30 years !!! 

Thanks Craig!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 16, 2010)

Man, that thing is awesome!! '72 was the year I was born.   If you find another one LMK.


----------



## FreksH (Mar 19, 2010)

How much if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## JOEL (Mar 23, 2010)

After cleaning off the dust.


----------



## Bikephreak (Apr 7, 2010)

i had an orange Raleigh Chopper, 10 speed, with high sissy bar... One day after my dad got a torch, I decided to "make something cool"...


----------

